# Sicilian: ammuninne



## cheetapaz

cosa vuoi dire in siciliano, " ammuninne ", " andiamo "? Grazie. Non so si sarà scrito così.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- la *frase originale intera*

e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*,  grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## infinite sadness

cheetapaz said:


> cosa vuoi dire in siciliano, " ammuninne ", " andiamo "? Grazie. Non so si sarà scrito così.



Esatto, significa "andiamo", ma si scrive (e si legge) "amuninni".


----------



## Antonio Attanasio

Non sono siciliano e non parlo il siciliano, ma ho parenti siciliani dai quali sono andato più volte in vacanza (dalle parti di Agrigento). Confermo che la traduzione italiana è "andiamo", ma ho sentito pronunciare sia amuninni, che amuninne, che ammuninne. Dato che erano tutte persone della stessa zona, non credo nemmeno che si tratti di varianti locali diverse da zona a zona, quanto di un'imprecisione di fondo di un dialetto non perfettamente codificato.


----------



## Sicilian Girl

Antonio Attanasio said:


> Non sono siciliano e non parlo il siciliano, ma ho parenti siciliani dai quali sono andato più volte in vacanza (dalle parti di Agrigento). Confermo che la traduzione italiana è "andiamo", ma ho sentito pronunciare sia amuninni, che amuninne, che ammuninne. Dato che erano tutte persone della stessa zona, non credo nemmeno che si tratti di varianti locali diverse da zona a zona, quanto di un'imprecisione di fondo di un dialetto non perfettamente codificato.


Noi diciamo, "jamuninni" de "jamu"/jiri (andare) + ninni (significa como il verbo per l'azione).

Se deve anche notare che il i/e se pronunziano quasi iguali in Siciliano. Pò essere una influensa resutlando de la lingua Italiana che la gente prova di dire il "i" più chiaramente.


----------

